# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  آشنایی با رشته فیزیک

## Mahsa.Nzr

فیزیک

هدف
فیزیك علم زندگی و اصلا علم حیات است . هر چیزی كه در اطراف خویش می*بینیم  به فیزیك ربط پیدا می*كند. همچنین پاسخ به بسیاری از سوالهایی را كه همیشه  ذهن بشر به آن مشغول بوده است به وسیله علم فیزیك می*توان داد. مثل این كه  دنیا چگونه بوجود آمده است؟ از چه تشكیل شده و كوچكترین جزء آن چیست؟ 
در كل می*توان گفت كه جهان در بزرگترین مقیاس تا ریزترین مقیاس در ارتباط  با علم فیزیك می*باشد. همچنین می توان فیزیك را دانش كشف و استفاده عملی از  قوانین و روابط حاكم بر پدیده*های طبیعی *نامید كه مبنای این دانش بر  تجربه و آزمایش استوار است. 
ماهیت
رشته فیزیك در حد لیسانس عبارت است از فیزیك دبیرستانی به اضافه فیزیك قرن  بیستم . از سوی دیگر می*توان گفت كه فیزیك در حد لیسانس مفاهیم فیزیكی  دبیرستانی را عمیق*تر كرده و طرز برخورد با مسائل فیزیكی را آموزش می*دهد. 
فیزیك دانشگاهی بر پایه كتاب فیزیك هالیدی و برخی كتب دیگر كه به زمینه*های  فیزیك مدرن می*پردازد، قرار گرفته است یعنی اگر كسی مطالبی را كه در فیزیك  هالیدی نوشته شده است به درستی بفهمد باید به او لیسانس فیزیكش را بدهند. 
توانایی*های مورد نیاز و قابل توصیه
فیزیك منهای ریاضی یعنی صفر، به همین دلیل دانشجویان این رشته باید از نظر  ریاضیات در سطح بسیار بالایی باشند. دانشجوی این رشته باید به فیزیك  علاقه*مند باشد، به این معنی كه از آنچه یاد گرفته است بتواند در زندگی  روزمره خویش استفاده كند. 
برای مثال با توجه به معلومات فیزیك دبیرستانی خود بررسی كند كه آبی كه از  شیر آب می*ریزد چرا به تدریج باریك می*شود و سطح مقطع آن در این هنگام به  چه حدی می*رسد؟ بی*شك عواملی كه باعث شد نیوتن با افتادن سیب پی به قانون  جاذبه ببرد، كنجكاوی مفرط، صبر و بردباری، مطالعه و آزمایش*های مستمر و  قدرت تحلیلی همراه با تفكر فراوان بود كه با مشاهده پدیده*های تكراری و  عادی زندگی روزمره قوانینی را كشف كرد. 
برخلاف رشته*های مهندسی كه با اتفاقات علمی كار دارند در رشته*های علوم  پایه از جمله فیزیك به چگونگی پیش*آمدهای علمی توجه می*كنند و در واقع به  دنبال یافتن دلایل و چرایی هر پدیده یا اتفاق هستند و به همین دلیل  بچه*هایی كه مستعد،* باهوش و كنجكاو هستند، می*توانند در این رشته موفق  گردند. 
اما متاسفانه چون در دبیرستان فیزیك بخوبی آموزش داده نمی*شود و  دانش*آموزان تنها به حفظ فرمول*ها می*پردازند، نمی*توانند بین آنچه  خوانده*اند و آنچه در دنیای خارج وجود دارد، ارتباط برقرار كنند و در نتیجه  كنجكاوی آنها تحریك نمی*شود و تعداد اندكی از دانش*آموزان با استعداد به  رشته فیزیك علاقه*مند شده و این رشته را انتخاب می*كنند. 
مهم این است كه دانشجوی فیزیك از آنچه در اطرافش اتفاق می*افتد به راحتی نگذرد. 
نكات تكمیلی 
بیشتر واحدهای درسی دانشجویان گرایش*های مختلف رشته فیزیك، در دوره لیسانس  مشترك است. چرا كه دانشجویان فیزیك تنها در سال آخر تحصیلی اقدام به انتخاب  گرایش خود می*كنند و هر گرایش نیز تنها دارای 9 واحد تخصصی یعنی سه درس می  باشد و به همین دلیل نمی*توان بین یك لیسانس گرایش فیزیك حالت جامد و  هسته*ای و یا سایر گرایشها تفاوتی قائل شد. یعنی یك لیسانس فیزیك در هیچ*یك  از گرایشها متخصص نمی*شود. 
هر دانشجوی فیزیك در دوره كارشناسی باید 130 واحد بگذراند كه دروس تخصصی هر  یك از گرایشها فقط 9 واحد از این 130 واحد است و بدون شك 9 واحد نمی*تواند  تغییری در دیدگاه دانشجویان ایجاد كند و هر دانشجو فقط شناختی جزئی نسبت  به گرایش مورد نظر خود پیدا می*كند. تازه، گاه همین 9 واحد نیز به گونه*ای  مشترك اما در دروسی مختلف، در هر یك از گرایشها تدریس می*شود. یعنی كتابها  یا واحدهای درسی هر گرایش، متفاوت است اما در كل همه به اطلاعات یكسانی دست  پیدا می*كنند. در نتیجه یك لیسانسه فیزیك، یك كارشناس فیزیك به معنای عام  آن است و كارشناس یا متخصص در یكی از گرایشهای فوق به شمار نمی*آید. 
معرفی اجمالی گرایش*های مقطع کارشناسی
رشته فیزیك در دوره كارشناسی دارای 3 گرایش اتمی - مولکولی یا دبیری، حالت  جامد و هسته ای و هواشناسی است كه تعداد واحدهای تخصصی هر یك از این  گرایش*ها در دوره كارشناسی بسیار محدود است و به همین دلیل گرایش*های فوق  در این دوره تفاوت محسوسی با یكدیگر ندارند. 
اتمی (دبیری) : فیزیك اتمی كه مربوط به فیزیك جدید است از زمانی متولد شد  كه دانشمندان متوجه شدند كوچكترین جزء در طبیعت اتم نیست، بلكه اتم از  اجزای كوچكتری به نام الكترون*ها و هسته تشكیل شده است. یعنی اتم از  هسته*ای تشكیل شده است كه الكترون*هایی در اطراف آن می*گردند. 
در این میان فیزیك اتمی به بررسی نقل و انتقال*های الكترون*های اطراف هسته  می*پردازد و خواص آنها را مورد بررسی قرار می*دهد. یعنی ما در فیزیك اتمی  كاری به این نداریم كه هسته از چه تشكیل شده است بلكه هسته برایمان مركزی  با بار مثبت است و بیشتر توجه ما جلب الكترون*های اطراف هسته می*شود. 
اگر ما بپذیریم كه در كل، علم فیزیك به دو بخش دنیای بزرگ و دنیای كوچك  تقسیم می*شود. دنیای بزرگ فیزیك ، مربوط به دنیای روزمره است و در آن حركت  اتومبیل*ها، موشك، ماهواره و در كل تمام حركاتی كه می*بینیم مورد بررسی  قرار می*گیرد، فیزیك اتمی به دنیای بی*نهایت كوچك*ها برمی*گردد چرا كه ما  در فیزیك*اتمی به بررسی ساختار ذره*ای به نام اتم می*پردازیم و این كه اتم  چگونه تشكیل شده و چه ویژگی*هایی دارد؟ 
حالت جامد و هسته*ای : در فیزیك هسته*ای، خود هسته، مورد مطالعه قرار  می*گیرد یعنی متخصصان و دانشمندان بررسی می*كنند كه هسته از چه تشكیل شده و  چه نیروهایی بین اجزای هسته حكمفرما است و در نتیجه واكنش*های انجام شده،*  چقدر انرژی آزاد می*گردد؟ 
ابتدایی*ترین كار در این گرایش بررسی بلورهای جامدات و خواص اپتیكی ،  مكانیكی، الكتریكی و صوتی امواجی است كه در آن منتشر می*شود كه این بررسی  منجر به پدیده*های مختلفی مثل ابر رسانایی، نیم رسانایی و یا پخش و انتقال  گرما می*گردد. 
مطالعه دانش مربوط به كریستال*ها و ویژگی*های فیزیكی آنها به گرایش حالت جامد بر می*گردد. 
br هواشناسی : گرایش هواشناسی بسیار محدودتر از دو گرایش دیگر ارائه  می*شود. گرایش هواشناسی ، اطلاعات پایه*ای و متنوعی درباره انواع پدیده*های  جوی و برخورد علمی با آنها ارائه می*دهد و همچنین با مطالعه دینامیك وضعیت  هوا می*توان بررسی كرد كه شرایط هوا چگونه تغییر كرده و چه پارامترهایی  برای ایجاد این تغییر لازم است. 
آینده شغلی و بازار كار 
امروزه اگر كشوری بخواهد پیشرفت كند باید پژوهش كند و چیزهای جدیدی بسازد.  اگر بخواهد پژوهش كند باید به آزمایشگاهها برود و اگر بخواهد در  آزمایشگاهها كار كند،* احتیاج به تیم علمی دارد و در یك تیم علمی نیز همیشه  متخصصان شاخه*های مختلف فیزیك حضور دارند چون هر كاری كه بخواهیم انجام  بدهیم باید بنیان فیزیكی داشته باشد. 
برای مثال اگر بخواهیم یك دستگاه الكتریكی بسازیم اول باید بدانیم چه  قوانین فیزیكی بر آن حاكم است و بعد از شناخت آن قوانین، می*توان دستگاه  مورد نظر را با استفاده از فن و هنر ساخت. 
اگر كسی فیزیك را خوب خوانده باشد در سازمانهای مختلف كشور از قبیل  صداوسیما، برنامه و بودجه، مخابرات و همچنین در صنایع مختلف مفید واقع شده و  موفق می*گردد. چون دانشجویان فیزیك مطلب مختلفی از قبیل الكتریسیته و  مكانیك می*خوانند و در زمینه*های مختلف دید وسیعی پیدا می*كنند.
فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته در حد كارشناسی می*توانند در صنعت مخابرات و  ارتباطات ، نیروگاههای هسته*ای، مراكز تولید قطعات غیرهادی و سلول*های  خورشیدی، صنایع تولید و نگهداری لیزر در صنعت، پزشكی و نظامی و سازمان  انرژی اتمی فعالیت كنند. 
اگر كسی به امید به دست آوردن یك موقعیت شغلی مناسب، واردرشته فیزیك بشود،  باید بداند كه در انتها فقط یك مدرك لیسانس به دست خواهد آورد. برای این كه  رشته*های علوم پایه و از جمله فیزیك در جامعه ما موقعیت كاری مناسبی  ندارند و در نهایت اگر شانس داشته باشند جذب كلاسهای تقویتی و خصوصی  می*شوند. 
البته این در مورد دانشجویانی صدق می*كند كه رشته فیزیك انتخاب چهل یا سی  به بعد آنها بوده است و در واقع به امید این كه فقط در دانشگاه پذیرفته  شوند این رشته را انتخاب كرده*اند وگرنه دانشجویانی كه با علاقه و دقت و  تامل بسیار این رشته را انتخاب كرده*اند حتی به صورت خصوصی نیز در این رشته  فعالیت می*كنند. برای مثال یكی از فارغ*التحصیلان این رشته كارگاهی برای  ساخت وسایل اپتیكی دایر كرده است و یا تعدادی از فارغ*التحصیلان با شركت  ایران خودرو برای بعضی از پروژه*های این شركت قرارداد بسته*اند چون  دانشجویان این رشته یاد می*گیرند با مسائلی كه در پیش رویشان قرار می*گیرد  براحتی برخورد كرده و مدل* ساده*ای برای حل مسائل ارائه بدهند. 
وضعیت نیاز كشور به این رشته در حال حاضر 
امروزه اگر ما به فكر پیشرفت و ساخت وسایل صنایع مختلف كشورمان از نظامی  گرفته تا پزشكی نباشیم باید این صنایع را به صورت آماده از كشورهای دیگر  بخریم كه این كار احتیاج به سرمایه*ای گزاف دارد و باعث وابستگی كشور ما به  كشورهای صنعتی می*گردد. 
ما در ایران صنایع چندانی نداریم و صنایع موجود نیز بیشتر مونتاژ بوده و  ابتكاری نیست اما اگر روزی بخواهیم صنایع پیشرفته*ای داشته باشیم باید خواص  مواد را بدانیم تا متوجه شویم كه چطور می*توان از آنها استفاده بهتری  بكنیم و وضعیت آن را بهبود ببخشیم و چنین پیشرفتی تنها با توسعه و پیشرفت  علم فیزیك امكان*پذیر است چرا كه متخصصان فیزیك می*توانند موجب بهبود كیفیت  محصولات گشته و یا وسایل جدید طراحی كند. یعنی ما به جای این كه مواد خام  خود را خیلی ارزان صادر كنیم به یاری دانش فیزیك آنها را به محصولات ساخته  تبدیل كنیم چرا كه این محصولات ارزش افزوده بسیار زیادی دارد. كاری كه كشور  پیشرفته*ای مثل ژاپن انجام داد. چون این كشور به یاری صنایع نیمه*رسانا،  ترانزیستور و الكترونیك پیشرفت كرده است، ،*صنایعی كه علم زیربنایی آنها  فیزیك می*باشد.

دروس پايه براي رشته فيزيک
رياضي عمومي 1 و 2
معادلات ديفرانسيل
آزمايشگاه فيزيک پايه 1 ، 2 و 3
شيمي عمومي 1
آزمايشگاه شيمي عمومي 1
مباني کامپيوتر و برنامه سازي
فيزيک پايه 1 و 2 و 3
دروس اختياري براي رشته فيزيک
فيزيک جديد 2
فيزيک نجومي مقدماتي 
تاريخ علم فيزيک 
مباني فلسفي مکانيک کوانتومي 
محيط هاي الکترومغناطيسي
نقد و بررسي کتب فيزيک دبيرستاني 1
آزمايشگاه پيشرفته فيزيک 2
اقليم شناسي 1
هواشناسي هوانوردي 
زلزله شناسي
اکوستيک 
فيزيک فضا
فلسفه علم
امواج 
رياضي فيزيک 3
فيزيک محيط زيست 
هواشناسي ماهواره اي 
پيش بيني عددي وضع هوا 
فيزيک جو
آلودگي هوا

----------


## Parniya

********************
منبع: قلم چی

----------


## محمد3568

برای فیزیک هسته ای بعد شریف که قطعا اولینه کدوم دانشگاهه؟برای فیزیک هسته ای اول باید این رشته رو انتخاب کرد؟ممنون یشم دوستان در این باره کمک کنن

----------

